# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  ایران، قهرمان المپیاد جهانی نجوم شد

## khatereh 2

المپیاد نجوم ایران قهرمان نهمین رقابت بین‌المللی المپیاد نجوم در اندونزی شد.تیم ایران با کسب ۳ مدال طلا، ۴ مدال نقره و ۳ مدال برنز در مقام نخست این رقابت قرار گرفت و پس از آن تیم‌ هند با ۳ مدال طلا و دو مدال نقره و تیم اندونزی با ۲ مدال طلا ، ۶ مدال نقره و ۱ مدال برنز مقام‌های دوم و سوم را از آن خود گرفت.همچنین قهرمان بلامنازع این دوره‌ی المپیاد (بیشترین امتیاز) یکی از دانش‌آموزان اندونزی معرفی شد. با این وجود ایران علاوه بر قهرمانی، برنده‌ی ۲ جایزه‌ی ویژه هم شد: فاطمه زرگرباشی برنده‌ی جایزه‌ی بهترین راه‌حل خلاقانه و علی زارع برنده‌ی جایزه‌ی بهترین نظریه.این تیم بامداد دیروز وارد تهران شد.
*فهرست مدال‌آوران:*
مدال طلا:* آرمان وثیق‌زاده انصاری، علی زارع، فاطمه زرگرباشی*
مدال نقره:  *محمد هادی ستوده، سعید حجتی‌نژاد، علیرضا ارجمند شکور، سیدمرتضی سعادت*
مدال برنز: *علی چگینی، پارسا نوروزی، سید علی هادیان امرئی*

----------

